# Just to let every one know, good things can happen to anyone.......A day to remember with mom ! ! !



## shoneyboy (Apr 21, 2015)

First off I'm not looking for sympathy by any means. I'm just doing what I feel any father/parent would for there kids........Over the last 3 years I have been working 40hrs+ a week at my regular job and as much part time work as I could muster up to pay for my oldest child (my son) to go through a technical collage program that he wanted to attend....... I have done without and I have went to work when I really did not want to..... I just felt that it is what I'm suppose to do for both of them......Well, I finally paid the last payment for his collage last month he could walk across that stage debit free..... on May 22 !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So my story starts Saturday 4/18/15..... My mom and I were entered in a contest for a local radio station that was giving away a new truck......My mom was entered in in about 2 months ago. So I decided that I was going to take her I needed to get a chance at it so it would make it worth the ride..... Well I was able to get in and get a chance at it myself......

The drawing was Saterday and it

So the drawing was about an 1 1/2 hours away from my house.... .So we took off early Saturday morning, my plan was to just have some time to spend with my mom and have a good day......I NEVER expected to.......  

Well they say a picture is worth a thousand words !!!!! So here are the results of our day out......













Dodge Ram.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Apr 21, 2015






I WON A 2015 5.7L V8 Fully Loaded Dodge Ram !!!!! Words can not explain how happy I am !!!

I have never owned a new vehicle !!! or one less than 15 years old .......It is still unreal !!!! That is a day with my mom I will never forget  ! ! ! !


----------



## b-one (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats on the new truck! Nice thing you did for the child as well. I remember the good old days of full time work and full time school it wasn't much fun and I still had some debt to boot. Hopefully your kids understand what you were able to do for them.Thumbs Up


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 21, 2015)

Great news, ShoneyBoy!

Congratulations on taking care of your kids' education.  And . . .   Thank you Mom for getting you in the drawing.

:yahoo:


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats on the new truck! I hope your son appreciates all that you do for him.

I'm helping my oldest through college as well.


----------



## tropics (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Congrats on the truck and doing the Dad. I Put 2 threw NEU so I know what it is to do with out.Been a Ram owner for 9 yrs. you are going to love it.


----------



## eman (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats mike. couldn't think of a more deserving person.


----------



## thomas phillips (Apr 21, 2015)

Congratz Man! Nice looking truck. Make sure ya give the mom a hug. Glad good things happen!!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone..... I call my mom every day at least 2X a day!!!!!


----------



## sota d (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm a big believer in karma-good things happen to good people! You've proven that true once again. We teach our kids to be good parents by being good parents-we just do what we know is right. Congrats on the new truck, you certainly have earned it. Karma can be good and karma can be a bitch-I'd rather stay on its good side! Enjoy the truck, David.


----------



## shoneyboy (Apr 24, 2015)

Thumbs Up





Sota D said:


> I'm a big believer in karma-good things happen to good people! You've proven that true once again. We teach our kids to be good parents by being good parents-we just do what we know is right. Congrats on the new truck, you certainly have earned it. Karma can be good and karma can be a bitch-I'd rather stay on its good side! Enjoy the truck, David.


Thumbs Up


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey SB, morning...   Great story...   You and your family are deserving....    The best to all of you....


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 29, 2015)

Awe that is surely a feel good story made my day :) good things happen to good people


----------



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats my friend.  Did they pay the tax on the truck too?


----------



## shoneyboy (May 2, 2015)

Sorry, I have had a pretty busy few weeks :102:..... 

1st I won the truck!!!! :yahoo:, 

2nd the plumbing decided that it did not want to stay in the kids toilet and flooded the house 2 weeks ago...:help:... After my son and I chased the clog all the way to the street. We called the sewage dept and they determined it was their problem and fixed it for me...:sausage:...

3rd, Monday we had a BAD rain/mini tornado in Denham Springs that :yahoo: knock a tree down on the new addition of the house and my poor old truck..:hissyfit:....Oh, and we were without power for 3 days.....but you know what, the old truck survived and the house can be fixed......Thumbs Up

@mummel, :th_crybaby2: Yes, I had to pay tax, title and licenses on the spot!!!!:icon_eek: $3,500.00 !!!!! And I found out in Louisiana we also have a luxury tax that will be assesses at the end on the year......36%!!!!! So it will wind up costing me about $15,500 to keep my free truck......:jaw-dropping:

So I'm happy to say everything is going great!!!!!! .:banana_smiley:

Driving my new truck like I stole it!!!!!!


----------



## fendrbluz (May 7, 2015)

Well good you have such a positive attitude that really sucks with the truck just not right good luck my friend


----------

